# Sexiest Ibanez ever?



## Black Mamba (Jul 3, 2013)

This belongs to the guitarist, Magnus Olsson; check out the rest of his collection here: :: Magnus Olsson 2008 ::


----------



## Zado (Jul 3, 2013)

With H-S-S or H-H configuration,yeah,probably


----------



## penningmic (Jul 3, 2013)

This guitar looks just like my EGEN 18 Herman Li signature, except for boxier. Regardless, beautiful guitar.

Electric Guitars EGEN - EGEN18 Herman Li | Ibanez guitars


----------



## User Name (Jul 3, 2013)

sexy? yes... but sexiest? probably not...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 3, 2013)

That's not an Ibanez Artist.


----------



## Curt (Jul 3, 2013)

Swing, he hits it, aaaaaand it lands foul. Needs Zebra pups to go >9000 sexz.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jul 3, 2013)

Could use a Birdseye maple board instead of plain maple, but that's my only qualm. Other than that's it's beautiful.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 3, 2013)

10/10 would bang


----------



## Samark (Jul 3, 2013)

Definitely up there! I really dig the colour scheme


----------



## ddk (Jul 3, 2013)

holy crap i love it.


----------



## Sonic Anomaly (Jul 3, 2013)

I would say the normal J-customs look better.








http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...O7sBehM41XeUiZjXxb1elA0Q&ust=1372985789321212


----------



## Swyse (Jul 3, 2013)

^ no way, with that dark blue its got to be maple.
That being said, some different pickups and a light flame to the board and it would be a done deal.


----------



## skeels (Jul 3, 2013)

^Dark blue? 

Have you seen that color test thread, Swyse?


----------



## flexkill (Jul 3, 2013)

That is nice but yellow's Sparkle red Ibby is still the best Ibby I have ever seen to date! I don't like Ibby's really at all either.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 3, 2013)

This is beyond classy. The aesthetics are flat out gorgeous


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 3, 2013)

Sexiest Ibanez ever? Clearly the UV7PWH... All others can GTFO unless they reissue the PWH w an AANJ and that's just splitting hairs really.


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah that sparkle RGA still has it beat. I don't even LIKE RGAs and I'd play the shit out of that guitar.


----------



## mcsalty (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Daf57 (Jul 4, 2013)

Ibanez makes a LOT of sexy guitars!!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 4, 2013)

Well, I'm not a fan of either gold hardware or maple fretboards, so it really does nothing for me


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 4, 2013)

I remember when he got that guitar - it's so nice. Ugh. He has a green one as well.


----------



## s4tch (Jul 4, 2013)

I can't pick a sexiest Ibanez ever, but even Olsson has a nicer one:


----------



## Ibz777 (Jul 4, 2013)

I like the gold pickups in it.
I've never found a guitar that I thought the Gold bobins would look good on until now.


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Jul 4, 2013)

Impossible to pick just one Ibanez as being the sexiest
ever but that guitar would be high on my list.


----------



## Curt (Jul 4, 2013)

There are too many great looking ibby's to choose from, but that trem'd FR has got to be one of my favorites. You don't see enough shred minded single cuts, these days.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm sorry, we all know the AFD is sexier.






Ibanez, if you're reading this, please please reissue.


----------



## Curt (Jul 4, 2013)

That _does_ look nice.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jul 4, 2013)

Curt said:


> That _does_ look nice.



Indeed - made in Japan in the late 80s. 30 frets, sculpted bubinga body...

They made a tiny, tiny number (less than 100 by most accounts) and they're mostly in Japan still.

Rarer than rocking-horse shit and worth a fair bit when they turn up. I still want one though, and one day I will have one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


>


Welp, the RG 30-fret looks even more like shit now.


----------



## SjPedro (Jul 4, 2013)

Impossible to choose just one sexy Ibanez....just look at Steve Vai's Collection...all so damn sexy


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 4, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp, the RG 30-fret looks even more like shit now.


Yea no shit, right? Why would they have even done that considering they clearly got it right once before?


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 4, 2013)

mcsalty said:


>



Oh my. I have never seen a reversed headstock 7 from Ibanez before. What's the model?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 4, 2013)

Chris Broderick's LACS RGA7.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 4, 2013)

I knew that shit had to be a custom...


----------



## PureImagination (Jul 5, 2013)

Any of Ryan Knight's LACS.


----------



## fortisursus (Jul 6, 2013)

PureImagination said:


> Any of Ryan Knight's LACS.



^^
I'm in love with his FR LACS


----------



## Basti (Jul 6, 2013)

well it's definitely got good ayability


----------



## LetsMosey (Jul 6, 2013)

Purple + maple fretboard = *orgasm*


----------



## sol niger 333 (Jul 6, 2013)

Beautiful? Yes...sexy? Not really my thing, plus the hole's too small


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jul 6, 2013)

I nominate my SZ520....got rid of the cheap plastic chrome pickup rings and put some nice brass knobs on it. Has a Dactivator in bridge and a Duncan '59 (bridge model) in the neck, Dimarzio pots


----------



## bnosam (Jul 6, 2013)

They look amazing, its a shame that ibanez has so many more guitars that have trems than not.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jul 6, 2013)

Third street saints much? I like the color scheme. I can see how some would see it to be the sexiest, but imo I'm not the hugest ibanez fan in general. 

Would I turn it down if it was handed to me? Hell no, but there are other prettier guitars to me.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 7, 2013)

Throw in a matching crown royal case


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 7, 2013)

.......


----------



## Rojne (Jul 7, 2013)

Ryan Knight's LACS





or a RG550 in RFR..


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Jul 7, 2013)

Mmmmm. I saw the Becker tribute guitar on Jemsite a while ago. Criminally sexy 





Rojne said:


> Ryan Knight's LACS


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 8, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> Indeed - made in Japan in the late 80s. 30 frets, sculpted bubinga body...
> 
> They made a tiny, tiny number (less than 100 by most accounts) and they're mostly in Japan still.
> 
> Rarer than rocking-horse shit and worth a fair bit when they turn up. I still want one though, and one day I will have one.



Here's mine - however, I had to get rid of those Ultrasonic pickups. They plain sucked in this guitar. Now I have a Seymour Duncan JB Junior at the neck and a custom-made Häussel humbucker at the bridge. I also replaced the 6-way rotary switch.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 8, 2013)

Brb.....buying plane ticket to South Germany 


That guitar is in great shape and looks even better than the stock photos. You are seriously luck to have that guitar. How does she play?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 8, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Here's mine - however, I had to get rid of those Ultrasonic pickups. They plain sucked in this guitar. Now I have a Seymour Duncan JB Junior at the neck and a custom-made Häussel humbucker at the bridge. I also replaced the 6-way rotary switch.



Holy shit.

I want this.


----------



## Rojne (Aug 8, 2013)

They need to bring that fvcking guitar back!!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 8, 2013)

MetalBuddah said:


> That guitar is in great shape and looks even better than the stock photos. You are seriously luck to have that guitar. How does she play?


Thank you. This guitar is very petite but quite heavy due to the dense woods, but extremely well balanced and super ergonomic. Its acoustic (i.e. unamplified) sound is rather low in volume, but strong on the sustain side. The frets are small but this is good for the upper registers - with jumbos you wouldn't be able to fret above the 24th. The amplified sound is precise, ballsy and suitable for fusion and rock styles. Due to the position of the neck pickup, you won't get the typical neck humbucker sound like on a 22-fret HH-equipped guitar. It's special indeed!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 8, 2013)

whoa, i love it


----------



## Metal-Box (Aug 8, 2013)

That is up there for sure, in my opinion.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hmm, I couldnt decide. No way, but here are some options to consider










Flame maple top???? No no my friend.... Flame maple EVERYTHING xD


----------



## Eclipse (Aug 8, 2013)

Hot as fu


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 8, 2013)

So many reasons to love Ibanez...


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 8, 2013)

One of the contenders for me: JCRG QM1-DPP


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 8, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Thank you. This guitar is very petite but quite heavy due to the dense woods, but extremely well balanced and super ergonomic. Its acoustic (i.e. unamplified) sound is rather low in volume, but strong on the sustain side. The frets are small but this is good for the upper registers - with jumbos you wouldn't be able to fret above the 24th. The amplified sound is precise, ballsy and suitable for fusion and rock styles. Due to the position of the neck pickup, you won't get the typical neck humbucker sound like on a 22-fret HH-equipped guitar. It's special indeed!



What's the playability like? Does it feel fairly "normal" or is it very different? Obviously it's not going to feel like a Strat or whatever, but is it totally alien?


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 8, 2013)

BucketheadRules said:


> What's the playability like? Does it feel fairly "normal" or is it very different? Obviously it's not going to feel like a Strat or whatever, but is it totally alien?


It's not alien at all. The neck dimensions are normal (43mm nut width, &#8805;21mm thickness) and the frets have a vintage feel to them because they are quite small. Since the AANJ was pulled a little further into the body compared to, for example, an RG, you have very good access to the upper registers. So I would say, all in all it feels fairly normal to me. I also love the ergonomic body shape, it has some JS/Radius assets.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 9, 2013)

This thread. NSFW.


----------



## rikomaru (Aug 9, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Here's mine - however, I had to get rid of those Ultrasonic pickups. They plain sucked in this guitar. Now I have a Seymour Duncan JB Junior at the neck and a custom-made Häussel humbucker at the bridge. I also replaced the 6-way rotary switch.


 
well shit >.>


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm the sexiest Ibanez ever


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually yeah, Oli Herbert's Xiphos is seriously nice too.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 9, 2013)

shitsøn's Ibanez RGA8 with custom modifications.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## slapnutz (Aug 9, 2013)

Its ridiculous how many awesome LACS RG shape Ibanez have reversed headstock. Get a f**kin clue Ibanez, give the people what they want!


----------



## Nicki (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry, but this one beats it.


----------



## bob123 (Aug 10, 2013)

Nicki said:


> Sorry, but this one beats it.





Yup. Tacky/gaudy inlays, mediocre at best flame top, and an ugly color scheme... soooo much better xD haha


----------



## Nicki (Aug 10, 2013)

bob123 said:


> Yup. Tacky/gaudy inlays, mediocre at best flame top, and an ugly color scheme... soooo much better xD haha



I don't know man. I love the brown colour of it and while I could do without the vine inlay, it's still uber pretty to me.


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 10, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


>



That is very close to my dream RGA!! Lo-Pro trem, gold tuners, 5-way switch, minimalistic inlay, reversed headstock, just add a tone knob for more versatility..


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 10, 2013)

georgegll said:


> Ibanez all has the sexiest guitars.


 
Nah






Not that I wouldn't love one of these





Or these


----------



## Alphanumeric (Aug 10, 2013)

The vast majority of the H-H J customs, most of their natural finish guitars, RGA121, RG20061 (utterly ridiculous neck through), the Premium Liquid Inferno, the blue premium w/maple neck.


----------



## HanShock (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm not a JP fan,but I do really like my Ibanez JPM...SSSSSSexy!!


----------



## guidothepimmp (Aug 10, 2013)

I dunno man.. these RGs always come across as hookers , with the j customs being the expensive executive type broads 

Now these old school ibanez Luke's are just classy dames


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Aug 10, 2013)

no Jems?


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 10, 2013)

The 77 BFP is one of the only Jems(and maple fretboard guitars) I'd really want.


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 11, 2013)

StateOfSerenity said:


> most of their natural finish guitars, RGA121, RG20061 (utterly ridiculous neck through)



This, personally i'm not a fan of those AAA flamed maple/elegant/fancy tops with flashy inlays.. they look 'busy' to me.. so my definition of sexy is:






or


----------



## nikt (Aug 11, 2013)

SC1620





AR2000
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v27/rutledri/My stuff/DSC00494.jpg

7CST





Lacs Tosin hollowbody 8


----------



## xvultures (Aug 11, 2013)

I lub Ibanez flames..



















But sometimes... I just REALLY thing the solid colours are just too sexy


----------



## Alphanumeric (Aug 11, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> ..



Oh my god that 20061 is just too snazzy. Why the hell did they have to make it out of commission. 

Oh my god the 3rd one, what the hell is that, absolute beaut, with a fixed bridge that would be a near perfect prestige.

I have the 4th one! RG721rw. Its swell. Doesn't quite sound as good as a prestige and not quite as well built but it plays exactly the same and is extremely versatile and good in all areas. 

Again, with Ibanez, why do they have to make their best guitars so limited or run them out prodcuction quickly, my 721rw is limited edition, lucky when I got it, I got my RGA121ntf 2nd hand, they are very hard to find, and I just got the prestige RGD2120z, again, limited, which is also very hard to find and isn't even on the website despite the fact its in production, whats up with that!


----------



## Viginez (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## AlucardXIX (Aug 12, 2013)

I can vouch for the 20061 looking unreal 

I love mine


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 13, 2013)

If only the PGM90th had no fake F-holes, it would look absolutely killer with that Abalone binding and the white HSH pickups. I also wonder why the volume pot had to be off white instead of white white.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 13, 2013)

Ladies


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 13, 2013)

This is probably the best top i've ever seen on an Ibanez











Because flamed maple is too mainstream


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 13, 2013)

Rojne said:


> or a RG550 in neon purple...


Fix'd for accuracy.


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 13, 2013)

heregoesnothing said:


> This is probably the best top i've ever seen on an Ibanez
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Judging from the inlays, I say that must be a Bunker-built USRG. I'd say it's a USRG20.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 14, 2013)

I have no idea what the hell kind of trem that is, but I want it inside me.


----------



## Forkface (Aug 14, 2013)

After seeing all these posts, I still like the good ol' RG3120 more than anything here.





IMO the best looking guitar Ibanez has put into production...

and in very close second: the RGA420


----------



## Malkav (Aug 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have no idea what the hell kind of trem that is, but I want it inside me.


 

It's the ZR two point pivot trem or something like that - Basically sort of a ZR trem stripped down to be non locking, it appears on almost all of the SA series, and I think also on those Ash bodied HSS RGs that look like the guitars Andy Timmons used to play.

I would love to see a 7 string RG3120 with reversed headstock and lo pro in this green:





Also that's a sexy FR, also the FRs in general are sexy...

Oh and let's not forget:






In a seven with reversed headstock...and lo-pro...

EDIT: and THIS!!!!






If only it came out as a sig...


----------



## brett8388 (Aug 14, 2013)

How is there no DNA love in this thread?


----------



## kamello (Aug 14, 2013)

Best ....ing thread of this year here in SSO 


Brb, taking pics of my RGA 321


----------



## Tesla (Aug 14, 2013)

I know I'm going in a different direction but I still think this (to me) is the nicest Ibanez I've seen! 






...and Jake Bowens TITAN7.


----------



## patata (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd have to say no


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have no idea what the hell kind of trem that is, but I want it inside me.



syncroniZR. It's one hell of a great unit!


----------



## Xaios (Aug 14, 2013)

Gotta go with the RG7-CST myself. Rare, beautiful, unique specs for an Ibanez... very much a unicorn.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Aug 15, 2013)

Jari Maenpaa's J Custom RGR1700






His collections


----------



## guidothepimmp (Aug 15, 2013)

Dammit 

Can't figure out how to like.. definitely some proper pron in this thread.

Nice fellers


----------



## darren (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm glad somebody nominated the Artfield AFD-45... that's one of my white whale guitars... gotta find one someday.

Another i like is the wood version of the Ergodyne ED-900 series, the AFR.










And of course, the Maxxas.


----------



## Govan Emmanuel (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey darren, you have great taste in guitars!



darren said:


> I'm glad somebody nominated the Artfield AFD-45... that's one of my white whale guitars... gotta find one someday.


Here's mine.









darren said:


> Another i like is the wood version of the Ergodyne ED-900 series, the AFR.


Here's mine.









darren said:


> And of course, the Maxxas.


Here's one of mine.






And here the others: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...as-division-ibanez-pics-infos-discussion.html


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Aug 15, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Hey darren, you have great taste in guitars!
> 
> 
> Here's mine.
> ...



So... I assume you're a Gibson fan?


----------



## Malkav (Aug 15, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Hey darren, you have great taste in guitars!
> 
> *proceeds to show even more amazing pieces in what was already a jawdropping collection*



I don't even have words...


----------



## Asgard222 (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I took the cake here, guys.


----------



## darren (Aug 15, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! 

I knew you had an AFD, but also an AFR and all of those MAXXAS as well?

I envy you, sir! That fountain blue MX3, and that prototype... just... wow!


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2013)

*sigh* Still don't have one of these. Eventually though. Afterall I'm a prestige whore lol


----------



## BlackStar7 (Aug 15, 2013)

The legendary JPM LACS Desert Camo











Spalty goodness J-Custom RG8620S NT


----------



## InHiding (Aug 19, 2013)

Jem 10th anniversary


----------



## rikomaru (Aug 19, 2013)

i feel as though i may be banned for this, but i've never realy dug on the jpm finishes. that 10th anniversary jem, however, brought an instant tear to my eye <3

anyone gonna post up pics of their '75 destroyers so i can stalk you?


----------



## Basti (Aug 19, 2013)

IMO every Ibanez is let down by its headstock. To me it just says 'meh'.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 19, 2013)

Basti said:


> IMO every Ibanez is let down by its headstock. To me it just says 'meh'.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 20, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> His collections





That RGA is delicious


----------



## Basti (Aug 20, 2013)

Really though, it's literally my only complaint with Ibanez. That headstock is made to suit all styles which is great, Ibbys being so versatile and all, but really they're so neutral they don't communicate anything artistically.


----------



## JustMac (Aug 20, 2013)

All my friends despise the way it looks, I think it's the prettiest thing Ibanez has made, certainly under 1000euro


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 20, 2013)

canuck brian said:


>



QFT


----------



## Basti (Aug 20, 2013)

If you'll excuse me my opinion and I will be mumbling in a corner.


----------



## Addison90 (Aug 20, 2013)

Basti said:


> IMO every Ibanez is let down by its headstock. To me it just says 'meh'.



So, which headstock design do you like?


----------



## Muzakman (Aug 20, 2013)

H-S-H setup kind of kills it for me, and it kind of looks like Hermans signature.. but she's mighty fine anyways


----------



## JustMac (Aug 20, 2013)

Muzakman said:


> H-S-H setup kind of kills it for me, and it kind of looks like Hermans signature.. but she's mighty fine anyways


True I guess, but that particular top (it's called diseased poplar I think) sets it apart. I'd definitely take it over the new RG721, I think they're the exact same price!

Shame Ibby did a black headstock though!


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 20, 2013)

Basti said:


> IMO every Ibanez is let down by its headstock. To me it just says 'meh'.



Which is exactly how I feel about Jackson.


----------



## s4tch (Aug 21, 2013)

On a sidenote: just very few headstocks kill a guitar for me. I like the usual Ibanez shape, especially in reverse (where are the reversed 7 headstocks, Ibanez?!), and I also dig those pointy Jacksons, and the 3+3 shapes of these brands, too:












...and back on topic, here's one sexy Ibby with a 3+3 headstock:


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


> Jari Maenpaa's J Custom RGR1700



But.. what..how.. wha... 

I cant find anything this guitar... mostly russian websites. Was it a factory JCustom model?

J Custom + reversed headstock + what appears to be Ebony <grabs tissue>


----------



## IbanezDaemon (Aug 21, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> But.. what..how.. wha...
> 
> I cant find anything this guitar... mostly russian websites. Was it a factory JCustom model?
> 
> J Custom + reversed headstock + what appears to be Ebony <grabs tissue>


 
Yeah, think those are 1997 models. One of only 3 or 4 J Customs to have a Reverse Headstock. That board is ebony. Hardware on that guitar pictured above has been changed (except for the tuners), wouldn't have been gold originally. Pickups are Air Norton and Tone Zone.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh my green..


----------



## ibanezgitarrero (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow, great color, I also like the features (original EDGE, offside dots, Maple-bound fretboard). Do you know the model number?


----------



## larry (Aug 23, 2013)

IbanezDaemon said:


> Yeah, think those are 1997 models. One of only 3 or 4 J Customs to have a Reverse Headstock. That board is ebony. Hardware on that guitar pictured above has been changed (except for the tuners), wouldn't have been gold originally. Pickups are Air Norton and Tone Zone.



geeeze..  that was around in '97?? what is up with Ibanez's aversion to neck-through construction and reversed headstocks? sure there are the few exceptions that pop up occasionally, but I just expected to see it become more standard since people seem to like it.


----------



## heregoesnothing (Aug 23, 2013)

ibanezgitarrero said:


> Wow, great color, I also like the features (original EDGE, offside dots, Maple-bound fretboard). Do you know the model number?



I'm not sure what it is called, but here it is

ã¤ã±ãæ¥½å¨åºWebsiteã|ãIbanez IKEBE ORIGINAL j-custom HRG7/2012 (Profound Forest Green) #F1215671

Ibanez j.custom IKEBE Original "RG" HRG7/2012


----------



## Edoris (Aug 23, 2013)

I gotta say that i still find the RGA121 Violin finish one of the nicest Ibanez finishes out there. But that's just me


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Aug 23, 2013)

Ibanez RG 7CST (One of the rarest Ibanez ever)


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 23, 2013)

Dat piezo

*Seriously* I would give anyone here with that guitar or an RG2127x so much moneys to buy it off them. 
Spent last 6months scrounging the internetz to try and find either for sale.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Aug 26, 2013)

slapnutz said:


> Dat piezo
> 
> *Seriously* I would give anyone here with that guitar or an RG2127x so much moneys to buy it off them.
> Spent last 6months scrounging the internetz to try and find either for sale.



I was doing some research earlier, and one of the 14 made (I believe that's correct) belonged to someone in this forum. Lucky guy for sure!


----------



## shadowlife (Aug 27, 2013)

Govan Emmanuel said:


>



This one gets my vote as well.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 27, 2013)

There's a handful of Ibbies in here that I've never seen. And that's saying a lot.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 27, 2013)

Still one of my favorite Jems ever:






http://www.ibanezrules.com/images/gallery/red_lace.jpg

And 2 guitars that I absolutely worship, still do to this day:


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Sep 2, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> And 2 guitars that I absolutely worship, still do to this day:



oh my god. so much want!!!

and ill just leave this here......


----------



## Rylynn (Sep 3, 2013)

Protest The Hero's Ibbys.. prepare to fap










My personal favorites:


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## NickS (Sep 3, 2013)

That 14 string is fvcking awesome


----------



## nikt (Sep 3, 2013)

DanakinSkywalker said:


> Ibanez RG 7CST (One of the rarest Ibanez ever)





heregoesnothing said:


>



LOL 

Looks familiar


----------



## Basti (Sep 3, 2013)

Addison90 said:


> So, which headstock design do you like?



Any one with personality. The Ibby's just says nothing to me, personally. 
I still love Ibanezes, my RG7321 is my favourite anything ever.


----------



## WildBroskiAppears (Sep 3, 2013)

Rylynn said:


> Protest The Hero's Ibbys.. prepare to fap



Somebody toured with Bulb


----------



## shadowvault (Sep 15, 2013)

Chris Broderick Ibanez RGA7 LACS with ZR tremolo from S series




Mark Jansen Ibanez RGA7 LACS with ZR tremolo from S series




Why the hell ibanez doesnt make guitars like those? -.-


----------



## heregoesnothing (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 16, 2013)

shadowvault said:


> Chris Broderick Ibanez RGA7 LACS with ZR tremolo from S series
> 
> Mark Jansen Ibanez RGA7 LACS with ZR tremolo from S series
> 
> Why the hell ibanez doesnt make guitars like those? -.-


 
About the closest you'll ever get:


----------



## Vhyle (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm normally not a fan of gold hardware, but holy fukk. That guitar is gorgeous. I never thought I'd like gold pickups with the hardware like that, but with the overall scheme of it, it works extremely well.

9/10 - would bang.


----------



## 77zark77 (Sep 17, 2013)

my sexiest 'cos of the shape and some reasons added to tickle them 
(check the additionnal switches)


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 17, 2013)

77zark77 said:


> my sexiest 'cos of the shape and some reasons added to tickle them
> (check the additionnal switches)



Have you really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## RGTFanatic (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't know if there ever could be a "sexiest", but Magnus' MO2TV certainly deserves a mention:






I'm really fond of my RGT as well...........


----------



## mcrdsd911 (Sep 17, 2013)

^ this is beautiful !!


----------

